# What do you do to unwind/relax?



## horusd (3 Aug 2011)

I went with a friend last night to the Dublin Buddhist centre and did an hour of free* guided meditation. Have to say I really enjoyed it, and it was so relaxing. They has a Q&A afterward, and a cuppa. I normally relax by walking or reading, but this was something quite different. I've done meditation before, but this was easy as it was for complete rookies. What do you do to relax and unwind?



* You can make a donation.


----------



## Deiseblue (3 Aug 2011)

I play indoor football twice a week  - no better way to unwind , a bit of exercise & a chat with your friends.

To offset that exercise I find a few lunchtime pints once a week relaxing - just seems delightfully decadent .


----------



## micmclo (3 Aug 2011)

Some nights I cosy up in bed and I play this on loop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pSyYhRYeIM


----------



## JP1234 (3 Aug 2011)

Stick in the earphones and lose myself in music. I find the louder the music the better, so something like The Pixies would always relax me.

My husband swears by Tai Chi


----------



## One (3 Aug 2011)

I play football, run, listen to music etc. But I also love looking through my telescope into the night sky and after an hour of looking at planets, galaxies and nebulae I inevitably come to the conclusion that a lot of what worries me is insignificant.


----------



## horusd (3 Aug 2011)

One said:


> I play football, run, listen to music etc. But I also love looking through my telescope into the night sky and after an hour of looking at planets, galaxies and nebulae I inevitably come to the conclusion that a lot of what worries me is insignificant.


 
I'd love to own a telescope. I think Lidl or Aldi do them every now and then. Is it an expensive hobby?


----------



## Teatime (3 Aug 2011)

Fishing and Kayaking for me. Anything to do with water really.
I love standing in the middle of a stream or shallow river facing upstream just watching and listening to the flow.


----------



## Niall M (3 Aug 2011)

Football and scuba diving for me to unwind.


----------



## Marion (3 Aug 2011)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned "posting on AAM" as a way to unwind. Or maybe you all find it stressful.

Marion


----------



## truthseeker (3 Aug 2011)

I swim. 3 or 4 times a week for a hour - I do it more for the head than the body - you can really swim stress away.


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Aug 2011)

Spend time with mine/other people's dogs.


----------



## onq (3 Aug 2011)

I work. I'm a workaholic. I've just stayed up all night to complete and lodge a planning appeal and I haven't felt this relaxed in weeks. Money in the bank does that to me.

ONQ.


----------



## Purple (3 Aug 2011)

I cook. It's just as well as Mrs. Purple doesn't. She can (though not as well as me), she just doesn't.
So I sleep, work, cook for the family, clean up, do housework and try to spend some time with the kids... but mostly I work.


----------



## becky (3 Aug 2011)

I walk with a friend about twice a week.  If I'm on my own I run but I haven't done that for a few months.  The rest of the week is spent doing housework / cooking my dinners and lunch.  At weekend I usually visit friends family.

I use to read but not in the last year, 40 - 50 emails a day some with 20 page attachments has put me off reading unless I have to.

I have started looking at make up tutorials and I'm looking into doing a make up course for a week during my holidays.


----------



## burger1979 (4 Aug 2011)

Sports for me, football training really clears the head, its fun, socialable and enjoyable.
Also like getting out on the bike, went mountain biking last Monday some of the views at the top are brilliant. Cycling on the road just lets me forget about everything and concentrate on it and try to beat previous distances/times.
Music, like JP1234, i like to stick the headphones on and balst the ear drums out of it


----------



## Mpsox (4 Aug 2011)

I have an hours commute to and from work, mostly motorway and by the time I get home, I  usually find I've switched off from the job. It's my "me time" with a CD or radio on and good for thinking.

Aside from that, playing with the kids, doing a bit of cooking at the weekend and trying to get a couple of good walks in. I also read an awful lot. Best stress buster I can find is going to a match. Doesn't really matter who wins or looses, but I find a bit of yelling and roaring takes a lot of lifes stresses away


----------



## flossie (4 Aug 2011)

It's interesting reading through these posts - i find it almost impossible to relax. I am the sort of person who worries all the time about something, and if i'm not worried i worry because i'm not worried  

Tried yoga for a while a couple of years ago but was too slow paced for me, and ended up getting frustrated.  Currently take the dog out for a couple of hours a day, and at weekends he tends to go out for 3 or 4 hour walks which i guess is as good as it gets for me!


----------



## truthseeker (4 Aug 2011)

Purple said:


> I cook.


 
I cook to relax sometimes too - besides just the normal (sometimes boring) meals, I get an urge to cook something 'different'. I like to read in a different room so then I can enter the kitchen to check things and get the nice smells of whatever it is cooking.

@flossie, I used to be less relaxed but its important to be able to unwind, you should try some faster paced physical activity and see do you get a nice unwind after it.


----------



## BillK (4 Aug 2011)

I read, anything and everything, but mostly now on my Kindle. 
Talk via Skype to friends and family round the world.
Gardening under the supervision and i nstruction of Mrs K.


----------



## One (5 Aug 2011)

horusd said:


> I'd love to own a telescope. I think Lidl or Aldi do them every now and then. Is it an expensive hobby?


 
Unfortunately it is an expensive hobby. A good telescope will cost a few hundred euro. But if you are going buying one, buy one from a specialised dealer. Many high street shops have telescopes in boxes that display pictures of planets and galaxies that the telescope is not capable of showing. Many amateur astronomers (including myself) think that is a little bit of false advertisin. Telescope brands such as Celestron or Meade are the only type of telescopes that I would recommend.


----------



## Mel (5 Aug 2011)

Having some money problems and work is very stressful these days which makes it difficult for me to completely unwind. But what does help is 6k walks 2 to 3 times a week, gardening, housework (a tidy environment keeps me calm), yoga. Trying to do the couch to 5k plan for jogging/running but need to work harder at it.

Edited to add - putting myself under pressure to run prob doesn't really help me umwind


----------



## truthseeker (5 Aug 2011)

One said:


> Telescope brands such as Celestron or Meade are the only type of telescopes that I would recommend.


 
Agreed. Id never buy a 'cheap' telescope. I was very lucky to get my Celestron second hand from a friends brother who bought it and let it gather dust. He had paid 350 irish pounds for it, sold it to me for 100 - great deal!!! 

Unfortunately my apartment has no window suitable for viewing so my Celestron sits in its box, awaiting me to come out of negative equity, get a job and someday have a home where it can actually be set up


----------



## Guest105 (7 Aug 2011)

Long hot soaks in the tub, lighted candles, and a large brandy by my side. Bliss


----------



## Mongola (8 Aug 2011)

Baking, swimming and being with my partner: he has a soothing effect on me when I am stressed!


----------



## Firefly (8 Aug 2011)

cashier said:


> Long hot soaks in the tub, lighted candles, and a large brandy by my side. Bliss



Miss those bigtime. Our (old) house doesn't have one and it's on my wishlist. First thing I do when we go to a hotel is run the tap!


----------



## fobs (8 Aug 2011)

Exercise. Doing zumba classes twice a week for the last two months and these are great fun as well as a way to keep fit. Love going for a walk or run too and find that always clears my head. Also love to read a crime novel before bed for a half hour which gets my mind off work or any other problems before bed.


----------



## Godfather (9 Aug 2011)

Mindfulness meditation, jogging, dancing, praying not mantras but with all my heart


----------

